# Brak polskich liter w konsoli

## Wielebny

Wykonałem wszystko co było potrzeba w podręczniku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057 i mam większość komunikatów po polsku w konsoli (skosiłem Gnome wiec nie mam X'ów) ale system nie wyświetla po załadowaniu polskich literek np w elinks czy mc(nazwy katalogów) a jak w konsoli nacisnę ALT+A to mam krzaczek zamiast "ą". Najfajniejsze jest to ,że jak system podczas startu ładuje moduły czy wykonuje scan plików to polskie znaki są :/

Co powinienem teraz zrobić aby to prawidłowo zadziałało??  Powinienem zająć się kodowaniem UTF-8 wedle opisu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml czy to nie jest konieczne??

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Yatmai

Po instalacji (od zera) modyfikuje wpisy:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps KEYMAP="pl"

/etc/conf.d/consolefont CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

/etc/rc.conf UNICODE="no"

I musi działać  :Wink: 

----------

## Wielebny

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Po instalacji (od zera) modyfikuje wpisy:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/keymaps KEYMAP="pl"
> 
> /etc/conf.d/consolefont CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"
> ...

 

Jak bede w domu to odrazu sprawdzam   :Razz: 

Po tym zabiegu robić ponownie 

```
emerge system
```

??

----------

## Yatmai

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Po tym zabiegu robić ponownie 
> 
> ```
> emerge system
> ```
> ...

 

Nie widzę powodu  :Wink: 

----------

## Wielebny

Wszystko lata. Poprsotu zrobiłem literówkę w nazwie czcionki.

Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

## MiChaSSs

hmmm, pomimo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> # Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> # CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings
> 
> # UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.
> ...

 

w konsoli dostaje cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 14:39 ::: EKG-1.7 (Eksperymentalny Klient Gadu-Gadu)                                                                                                 
> 
> 14:39 ::: Program jest rozprowadzany na zasadach licencji GPL v2                                                                                  
> ...

 

zdaje sobie sprawe ze bylo juz o tym setki razy, ale pomimo zabiegow ktore przeczytalem w roznych how to u mnie polskie fonty nie dzialaly ;/ Co robie nie tak? Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ekg uzywa ISO8859-2. Jak chcesz na konsoli Unicode miec w EKG polskie znaczki uzywaj screena.

----------

## MiChaSSs

ale wpisuja mi sie tez krzaki ;/ takze co jest nie tak ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja to robie tak.

```
export LC_ALL='pl_PL' && screen -dmS ekg /usr/bin/ekg && export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 && screen -r ekg
```

 Gra i bucy.

----------

## MiChaSSs

a ja chcialbym miec system "mowiacy" po ang  :Smile:  dlatego nie chcialbym ustawiac LC_ALL

----------

## SlashBeast

ale to dziala tylko na ekg, pod jego screenem. ew. po tym daj export LC_ALL="C" i juz.

----------

## Andrzej1309

Też początkujący, pierwszy dzień z Gentoo  :Smile: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja to robie tak.
> 
> ```
> export LC_ALL='pl_PL' && screen -dmS ekg /usr/bin/ekg && export LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 && screen -r ekg
> ```
> ...

 

i nie bucy  :Smile: 

w odpowiedzi 

```
-su: screen: command not found
```

??

----------

## dziadu

```
emerge screen
```

----------

## MiChaSSs

emerge screen  :Smile: 

ja nadal mam problemy z polskimi literami, ale narazie dalem sobie spokoj, moze jak bede mial chwile czasu  :Smile: 

----------

